# Halbierer



## Ich (27. Jan 2011)

```
import util.StdInput;

public class Halbierer {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		do {int zahl = StdInput.readInt("Zahl eingeben:");
		System.put.println("Halbierer:" + zahl/2);
		}
		while (zahl != 0);
	}
}
```

es soll ein programm sein, dass solange eine zahl ueber die tastatur einliest, bis es jmd. durch die eingabe von 0 beendet. nach der eingabe der zahl soll diese halbiert ausgegeben werden. 

die variable zahl in der while bedingung wird nicht erkannt. woran liegt das? koennt ihr mir tipps geben?
danke!!!


----------



## XHelp (27. Jan 2011)

Ich hat gesagt.:


> irgendwie stimmt da was nicht...


Dann mach es irgendwie anders...

Solltest du doch eine konkretere Antwort erwarten, dann solltest du auch eine konkretere Beschreibung liefern.


----------



## eRaaaa (27. Jan 2011)

Ich hat gesagt.:


> irgendwie stimmt da was nicht... koennt ihr mir tipps geben?



Keine gute Fehlerbeschreibung, was genau stimmt nicht?

- System.put ? --> System.out ?
- Du musst 
	
	
	
	





```
zahl
```
 außerhalb der Schleife deklarieren !
- Möchtest du nicht evtl. 
	
	
	
	





```
zahl
```
 als double deklarieren? (oder zahl / 2*.0* o.ä. ?)


----------



## Ich (27. Jan 2011)

danke trotzdem. ich habe nachtraeglich meine problembeschreibung abgeaendert.

es funktioniert nun.
thx!!!


```
import util.StdInput;

public class Halbierer {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		double zahl = 0;
		do {
		zahl = StdInput.readDouble("Zahl eingeben:");
		System.out.println(zahl/2);
		}
		while (zahl != 0);
		
		if (zahl == 0) {
			System.out.println("Ende.");
			}
	}
}
```


----------



## XHelp (27. Jan 2011)

Die if-Abfrage in Zeile 14 kannst du dir sparen. Aufgrund deiner While-Bedingung ist 
	
	
	
	





```
zahl
```
 nach der Schleife immer 0


----------

